# Which are your 10 favourite piano trios?



## Vito Lattarulo (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all!

Shall we talk about piano trios?

Here is my top 10 piano trios list.

1. Ravel - To me the most amazing thing ever written for trio
2. Beethoven "Archduke" - His most profound trio, with an out-of-this-world slow movement
3. Brahms No. 1, op. 8 - Even if the other two are also beautiful, the freshness of this one just touchest my heart the most. A special mention to his Clarinet Trio though!
4. Shostakovich No. 2 - What a monument! 
5. Tchaikowsky - True Russian soul with Western, Brahms-like sound style
6. Schubert No. 2, D.929 - Particularly the slow movement and the end are just amazing!
7. Schumann No. 1 - Florestan and Eusebius at their best! 
8. Mendelssohn No. 1 - Brilliant stuff!!!
9. Dvorak "Dumky" - All of his trios ara wonderful but this is just...!!!
10.Haydn C major, Hob. XV:27 - How could I not include Haydn!

You may note I did not include Mozart, even if he is one of my favourite composers and I LOVE all his music. I did play myself some of his trios but I always had mixed feelings about them. I much prefer his quartets for example. Somehow his trios don't touch my heart as much as the 10 trios above.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I really like Ravel's, both of Mendelssohn's (the 2nd in particular has a *phenomenal* first movement) and both of Rachmaninov's.

But for me Tchaikovsky's is in a different realm. It's almost symphonic in form and scale, filled with some of his most sublime melodies and his inventiveness in the variations is just brilliant. The ending is of course utterly tragic.

Simply one of my favourite works of any kind by anyone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

Ravel and Beethoven are my favorites from amongst the standards, too. Just off the top of my head, some other nice ones include:

Birtwistle: _Piano Trio_
Finnissy: _À Propos De Nice_
Furrer: _Retour An Dich_
Rihm: _Fremde Szenen_
Sánchez-Verdú: _Piano Trio No. 3 "Wie Ein Hauch Aus Licht Und Schatten"_
Sveinsson: _Piano Trio No. 2_
Takemitsu: _Between Tides_
Zimmermann: _Présence_


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

here are mine just in alphabetical order

Beethoven piano trio in C minor op 1 
beethoven piano trio op 70
dvorak paino trio no 4 op 90
Fanny Menlessohn piano trio
Haydn piano trio in F sharp minor H XV 26
haydn piano trio no 41
mendelssohn piano trio in D minor op 49
mendelssohn trio no 2 op66
Rimski Korsakov piano trio in C minor
smetana piano trio

Though I was just listening to Sibelius's Piano Trio in D Major, 'Korpo', and that one is pretty good as well


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

nathanb said:


> Ravel and Beethoven are my favorites from amongst the standards, too. Just off the top of my head, some other nice ones include:
> 
> Birtwistle: _Piano Trio_
> Finnissy: _À Propos De Nice_
> ...


Thanks for making this list. Tell me, is A Propos De Nice based on Vigo's documentary somehow?

My own favourite piano trio is Schubert's 2nd I think. Or maybe Fauré's op 120


----------

